# TimeLapse: A new plugin for creating time-lapses



## Tim Armes (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi,

It's been many a year since my last plugin, but I've recently had time to develop a new one for creating  time-lapse movies directly from within Lightroom. It provides support for de-flickering your images, automatically selecting the best keyframes and blending develop settings. Once you’re happy with the result you can export it as a movie!

TimeLapse - Create Time-Lapses from Lightroom

By staying within Lightroom you can be really creative when creating a timelapse. Each keyframe can be edited to perfection in the Develop module, and the plugin will take care of blending the Develop settings of the other images to match those of the keyframes.

Oh, and it's really great value too - just €15!

If anyone tries it please let me know what you think...

Tim

P.S. And since I'm here, it's worth point out that LR/Mogrify is finally compatible with ImageMagick 7. It was much harder work than I'd anticipated, but it's done!


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Feb 1, 2019)

I just downloaded the plugin, and it works great.  I had a little trouble figuring out which FFmpeg file to download (I'm on a Mac, so figured out it's the DMG), but once I did, it worked fine. A feature I would love is if the resulting file could loop, but that's certainly no deal-breaker.

 I'll also take this opportunity to say that I've been using your Enfuse plugin routinely for years, and it really changed how I work.  I'm an architectural photographer, and I love the ease of use of this plugin, particularly the ability to process separate images in completely different ways and have them still blend together.  Thank you!


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback Barry. I need to make the FFmpeg download instructions clearer.


----------

